# Borla exhaust



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

How is the borla at highway speeds and regular speeds, is it annoying? Or is it kinda of quiet..


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Not annoying, a little louder than stock at highway and regular speeds.


----------

